# easycap-windows 8



## fredlexky (Mar 8, 2013)

Just bought easycap dc60, USB 2.0, can't get it to work with windows 8. From what I understand I'm needing different driver for this to work, anyone have answer??? Thanks..


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

According to this page
Drivers | EasycapExpertti - Expert of video capturing - $CustomPageTitle

There are no drivers or software for Windows 8, Have you tried the 64bit Windows 7 driver yet


----------



## fredlexky (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks,tried that, didn't work.


----------

